# Is fbsplash available anymore? [Solved]

## Logicien

Upgrading to the gentoo-sources 2.6.23, there is no bootsplash option available in the Graphics section of the Devices drivers support, even if I check any vesa support.

----------

## immolo

Some times it takes longer for the fbsplash patch to work with a new kernel.

By the time the kernel is stable in the tree fbsplash will be working as normal.

----------

## billydv

If  you  are  using  the .23  kernel  there  is  an  fbsplsh  but  its  been  upgraded  to  uvesafb.  See  Spocks  gensplash  site  and  follow  his  instructions  exactly  in  order  to  get  it  to  work,  Also,  after  setting  the  proper  kernel  choices  be  sure  to  set  fbcondecor,  it  is  framebuffer  decorations  and  its  in  a  submenu  under  Device  drivers,  graphics  drivers.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## Logicien

Thank-you for the answers. There is one think I do not understand. If I follow the steps from http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ , will the fbsplash option will appear in the kernel configuration menu? If there a new way to get the fbsplash be activated in the kernel I do not know where to get the instructions. What I got now is a black background when the kernel boot and when the fbcondecor daemon start, then I get my image background. So only the kernel part of fbsplash is missing.

----------

## drpt

the fbsplash option is gone 

in the .config  I have these options and it works

Display device support

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

Frame buffer hardware drivers

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

pete

----------

## Logicien

I found a soution. I just change the initrd I had, who was a convertion by splashutils of a native initrd from bootsplash, to a native initrd of splashutils by the command

splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/img/marree-basse.img -r 1280x800 default 

Then I modified my entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst to look like this:

title Gentoo/Linux       (2.6.23)

          root (hd0,0)

          kernel /boot/vmlinuz panic=30 quiet resume=/dev/hda5 ro splash=verbose vga=0x317 video=sisfb:mode:1280x800x16,rate:60

          initrd /boot/img/marree-basse.img

As you see, I use the sisfb framebuffer. Only sisfb give the native 1280x800 resolution of my screen. Everything is like before, when fbsplash was a kernel option, with the advantage of not having any vesafb and/or uvesafb and the fbsplash activated. sisfb is sufficient as framebuffer. Now my initrd use /sbin/fbcondecor_helper to display the background image. I found how to do it in /usr/share/doc/splashutils-1.5.2.1/early_bootup.bz2 document. It's hard to stay connected to Linux when things are changing so often, affecting the features of the system. But succeding by keeping my early backgroung image make me happy!

 :Smile:  

----------

